
Ask HN: Any free/open source simple employee time tracking software? - techaddict009
Hello,<p>I am looking for solution something like toggl.com which is either free or open source. Employee can sign in and add a note what they will work on.<p>And when they logout then also they can add a note. thats it.
======
andreicon
[https://github.com/toggl/toggldesktop](https://github.com/toggl/toggldesktop)

